# Spearmint DIY recipe



## Scott (14/6/17)

Hi all I was fortunate enough to receive a bottle of Wicked Wicks Spearmint which is to die for. I can't help myself and have literally polished off the bottle in two days! Can anyone help me with a DIY spearmint recipe that doesn't double up as paint striper or I am going to be sequestrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

